# Info on Dolphin Super Skiff



## Pure286 (Mar 9, 2011)

I am in need of some info regarding a 1990 16' Dolphin Super Skiff. I am looking to purchase this boat and was wondering if anybody has any reviews, quality of build, and over handling. It has a 2007 Yamaha 70 hp 2-stroke w/ 210 hrs. Any info on the boat will be great.


----------



## gps526s (May 27, 2011)

what would you like to know?


----------

